# does fat tend to cause the onset of diarrhea?



## chetter (Apr 28, 2001)

Seems things like bacon is deadly and calcium has no effect.


----------



## Julee (Jun 10, 2002)

It's different for everyone, but fatty foods tend to cause D in a lot of people. I know for me, I try to stay away from foods with a lot of fat. It's tough, but it's better than being stuck with D. I've been trying to eat more fruits and just healthier overall. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Standard disclaimer: Your mileage may vary.For some people fat is definitely a trigger for diarrhea. Others may not be nearly so effected.I think this happens even in normal people. I mean there is a reason they call some really greasy burgers "sliders" they slide right down and then the slide right out







If bacon is bothersome, but other really fatty things aren't it may be one of the curing agents or additives in the bacon that is the culprit.K.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

yeah, I know several people with IBS who's sole problem is bacon. once they identified that and they eliminated it ...they are now fine. I have not been able to isolate bacon in that way but I definitely burp it up so I limit to once piece occasionally . have had to switch brands from low salt/no MSG added brand to regular salt/no MSG brand because the low salt version gave me more burping. I think it's more than just the fat affecting some people.with respect to calcium you have to look at your whole diet picture to determine it's effectiveness. For instance, a number of substances can inhibit the absorption of calcium. Acids found in bran, whole cereals and raw vegetables, dietary fibre and certain fruits and saturated fats apparently can lessen absorption.


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I have been having such pains and D after dinner lately and can't really pinpoint what it is. We usually eat steak one night and London Broil another night and both nights I usually spend a few hours being sick. I also eat potatoes with butter and corn in butter sauce. My parents think it maybe be the butter.I've tried different variations such as meat and just corn or meat and potatoes and 90% of the time i'm still sick. So maybe it is the meat.


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 14, 2002)

Karen, I've heard that meat takes about the longest of most foods to digest. It can just sit there like a rock in your gut. I've also heard that eating red meat, especially rich cuts like prime rib, can easily stimulate the old D train. For me, it also depends heavily upon my pattern of eating over the course of several days, if I overload myself with certain foods, especially if I eat out too often. Boy, watch out then. Yuck. Oh, yeah, it also depends on if I'm eating at home (safe, two bathrooms) or eating out (away from home, public bathrooms...) There's a nice psych factor going on there, too.


----------



## Katy252 (Jul 15, 2001)

Interesting to read your post as I have been trying to discover why I had a recent rtelapse after a year of no problems.The day I had the relapse I had a BLT. I hadn't had bacon in a long time so I hope that's what caused it. I don't mind giving up bacon but am already sick of my safe diet I have been on since the relapse. As for the steak post- my husband who does not have IBS gets diarrhea after having steak.


----------



## Drewbee (Jul 22, 2002)

For me I'm not sure there's a direct link. But If I go the junk food route eating all kinds of fried burgers, fries and rings...I can almost expect that sudden gurgle, and downward rushing feeling before all hell breaks loose. My Doc, who has a mild form of IBS, himself, calls it the Big Mac After Attack.


----------

